# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  SOMOS UNA EMPRESA PARA PERPORACIONES DE POZOS AGUA!!

## somaworld

lista.jpg 
somos una empresa para perforaciones de pozos de agua. 
tenemos mucho experiencia. 
tambien estudio de agua subterrano tambien. 
trabajamos nivel nacional 
cualquier consulta me contacta porfavor  somaworld1@gmail.com  
Erick ByunTemas similares: PERFORADORA PARA POZOS DE AGUA EN VENTA Realizamos Estudios de Prospección Geoeléctrica  SEV para la perforación de pozos de agua Somos una empresa peruana Bomba de Agua Manual De Palanca hecha en Fierro Funddo para Bombeo Pozos Artesanales El problema  del agua  y  el saneamiento legal de los pozos  de agua

----------


## somaworld

LISTA DE MAQUINA IMAGE MAS GRANDE. Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------

